# Send Best Wishes



## Guest

Our own Mike2121learnin is in the hospital, so I think it is only fair that we send mike our best wishes. Roman sends prayers, get better mike. :smile:


----------



## JohnthePilot

Best wishes Mike. I hope it's nothing serious and that you are soon out and about again.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Best wishes Mike, get well soon.


----------



## carsey

Best wishes Mike. Hope you better soon


----------



## Geekgirl

Best wishes and get well soon Mike. Our prayers are with you


----------



## sandman55

I hope it's nothing serious Mike get well soon.


----------



## dai

hope all goes well and you are home soon


----------



## Glaswegian

All the best Mike, do what the doctors tell you and get well soon.


----------



## speedster123

get well


----------



## speedster123

i know it is no picknick with some hospital visits
i had 1 surgery at halloween, and 1 before xmas, and there are days when i do too much and take 2 steps backwards. 
so take care of yourself and rest when you are told to. :4-thatsba


----------



## Tumbleweed36

Best wishes Mike for a speedy recovery. We will keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Ditto all the above from me too ..

I just hope & pray that our own TSF Doc's don't try to hustle in on you .. and that you've got wifi laptop access to the forum to keep your morale up ..


----------



## Guest

They send us a message:


> tell them for me that we love them all


I think we can give mike some more support, staff don't ya think :grin:. Mike should hopefully come home tomorrow. Please pray for him to come home on time.


----------



## carsey

Any news on what happened to our Mike?


----------



## kodi

Get well soon Mike


----------



## Guest

I haven't heard back yet, but hopefully Mike will be home today.


----------



## Doby

Best wishes Mike for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Guest

If your all wondering what happened to him, it is called Walking Namonia. It's very bad cold out where he lives. Hopefully someone on the hardware team left a notice in 'you know where' about this to help out the thread growth :smile:


----------



## mattlock

Get well soon Mike.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Hope you are on the road to recovery .. 
for those who are wondering 
Namonia is Pneumonia 
*Walking Pneumonia*


----------



## Guest

I'm still working on my spelling, articles fixed me up very nicely :smile:


----------



## Deleted090308

Hope you get well soon Mike.


----------



## Done_Fishin

techpro5238 said:


> I'm still working on my spelling, articles fixed me up very nicely :smile:


Power to your Quill techpro ... I got the answer from Googling :laugh: never heard of Namonia but it would appear there are many who have mistakenly spelt the word the way it sounds 

Good luck with those articles .. might have to call you Shakespeare_Jr shortly :grin: :wave:


----------



## Guest

Mike is definitely coming home today, quote from family member:



> Mike will be home tonight for sure , thank god


W00t for Mike coming back. Geekgirl, I think you can unset him as away. Lets just wait until he posts to the thread himself.


----------



## Go The Power

Get well soon Mike. I will speak to you on MSN soon :wave:


----------



## Geekgirl

I am happy he is home and on his way to recovery. He is welcome back whenever he feels up to it, he needs to focus on his health.


----------



## ashumann12

Get well soon, Mike. I had Walking Pneumonia when I was in Germany, not very fun. (And you don't walk for long :laugh


----------



## elf

I never had Walking Pneumonia, but I had regular Pneumonia a few years back and it was terrible. I can only assume that since the name is longer, the symptoms are probably worse. 

Get well soon Mike!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

Best wishes. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## mike2020learnin

Hello to All 

I am back but not totally healed , i am still battleing (namonia) [ ha ha ] bad speller (my girlfriend !!) but i am getting better !!

I WANT TO THANK YOU ALL AND FOR YOUR WISHES FOR ME & PRAYERS 

you don't know how much it means to me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i was & still battling a type of (namonia) ha ha /lol, that has attacked my lungs & kidneys & amunnity system to wich was caused from insulation when i was working on my new shop for my pc repair business.( fiberglass insulation )

so everyone be carefull when doing things of this nature

THANK YOU ALL ONCE AGAIN ,YOU ARE IN MY THOUGHTS 

Mike


----------



## JohnthePilot

Glad to see you back Mike. Hope you make a full recovery.


----------



## mike2020learnin

thanks again, 

the few first day home was hectic for the meds made me sleep like crazy , but it seams to have done the trick for i feel great except for the muscle cramps from not moving around !!! now i have to start doing a exercize routine !!! to get back in shape !!! wow what some thing can do to you !!!! 

well my fun is back and that is being here with all you great people 

Mike


----------



## mattlock

Welcome back Mike :wave: 

Now take it easy and get healthy.


----------



## mike2020learnin

Thanks Matt


----------



## Guest

Yea mike, don't get frazzled up in your TSF work. Just sit back and relax for a day or two before diving back into the XP forums :tongue:


----------



## mike2020learnin

hey techpro5238, 

thanks for everything / you are one of a kind & a true friend / talk with you later thru msn pm's / i am having a blast / but all is good for with the side affects from the meds are gone i feel great 

just need exercise to get rid of the cramps 

may the pc gods be with you & money rain down on you 

Mike


----------



## Guest

:grin:


----------



## Go The Power

Hey Mike, it is good to see you are getting better. I will chat with you later :wave:


----------



## mike2020learnin

Hey Alex , 

wanted to say thanks and let you know that it was nice for you to add in all the hopes for my getting better 

was going to send you a msn message but got caught up in my e-mails and here 

will be glad to chat 

with all the rest i got i will be up late 

later my friend 

mike


----------



## mike2020learnin

hey , whats up ? 

haven't herd from you in a while but then i have been out of commission also 

with all the rest i have gotten i will be up for a while 

thanks for the wishes & prayers 

it ment alot 

Mike


----------



## Glaswegian

Glad to see you back Mike - now get out of here and get some rest - doctors orders! :grin:


----------



## Geekgirl

Welcome back Mike, and please dont think I got the whip out for ya :laugh::laugh:
Take your time and get well before worrying about TSF, we will be here and we will wait for you :grin:


----------



## Glaswegian

Geekgirl said:


> Welcome back Mike, and please dont think I got the whip out for ya


Well that's quite an offer - but I would wait until you're fully fit Mike...:laugh:


----------



## carsey

Welcome home.


----------



## mike2020learnin

thank you all again 


and it is great to be home 

i just love it here !!!


----------



## Deejay100six

That all sounded pretty grim but glad you ok now Mike. :wave:


----------

